# Flightgear and the monitor power saving mode issue



## aauger (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I have a strange issue that i'd like to share with you.

When I use the Flightgear software, after about 10 minutes of use, my monitor goes into power saving mode and_ i cannot resume_. I have disabled the screensaver and the dpms, but nothing does. Also, the same issue with the Minetest software. I think this happens with OpenGL software having its own GUI.

I'm on FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8 with a Nvidia GeForce 210 card and I3 window manager. I use the proprietary Nvidia driver. I have create the xorg.conf file with `nvidia-xconfig`. I suspect that comes from the pilot and/or the Kernel.

I did a lot of research, but without success.

If you have any ideas on that, i would appreciate your comments.

Thank you!


----------

